# Oxygen indicators?



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Im just about to seal my first buckets of rice and beans, and the kit I bought from "Pack Fresh" besides the absorbers also contain indicators. Whats the point of them as you cant see through the mylar to check if the seal is leaking air?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

not intended to be an 02 indicator once they are used and enclosed in the mylar bags - 02 indicators are just to show the users that the indicators are still factory fresh and will work as engineered (100cc- 300cc- 500cc ect ect )


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Ok thanks, I got confused as one bag was labled indicators. Looking closer at it I see that it contains 2000cc absorbers so its just the little 1/2 inch dot in the bag that is the indicator.


----------

